

Ask HN: Who's Hiring? Internship Edition - ajaimk

Who's looking for interns.
======
mrduncan
Maybe it's just me, but these "Who's hiring" threads seem to be getting a
little out of hand. This is the 3rd internship thread in the past 5 days now.

This one was posted 5 days ago and spent a good amount of time on the front
page (take a look at this one, it's got plenty of comments and hopefully
something you're looking for) - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1089829>

This one was posted 4 hours ago and has enough upvotes that it probably spent
at least a little time on the front page (no comments though) -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1104493>

~~~
jellisjapan
Agreed, but it's not like Hacker News has a job section for these sort of
things (very tongue in cheek here by the way)...

~~~
ajaimk
Actually, the job section is only for YC companies. Also, I apologize for the
repeat. I didn't notice the others.

~~~
plinkplonk
"Actually, the job section is only for YC companies. Also, I apologize for the
repeat. I didn't notice the others"

So will you be deleting this then?

